# mistaken gollum



## timidwolfchild (Jun 1, 2006)

this is my first star wars/lotr story. please don't be brutul

Mistaken Gollum

Summary: what happens when Legolas and Gimli mistaken Yoda as well…Gollum. What will happen when master Windu and master Kenobi soon find this out and end up thinking that he is not Yoda at all but is this Gollum? 

The ship was going down faster and faster. He knew he was going to crash into this new world. Yoda pushed the escape button and jumped out in time before the ship smashed. He turned his head to see that the ship exploded in a thousand pieces. 

“the force is not with me today”

he took in his surroundings and relized this was a whole different place. He turned his head one way then then the other way.

“something strange this way comes”

as if right on cue two weird looking humans came crashing through the bushes.

“are you sure it was a big bird”

“I know what I saw and that is what I saw”

“ok I think I believe you”

yoda watched as they stopped dead in their tracks and saw him. They seemed to be a little wierded out but then one of them spoke.

“it is gollum.”

“I thought gollum died”

“well he is alive now”

“who is this gollum that you speak about”

“ahhhhhh. He can talk normally”

“and he is green”

“maybe he was burnt really bad and his skin turned into a green colour”

“if he was burnt it would of turned red and very scaly”

“well he does have scales”

“should we kill him”

“not know me, do you?”

yoda watched as these two human looking creatures gave him a look that said what the heck did you just say.

“I am a jedi”

“jedi is that some kind of food”

“now way gimli. If that was food then he would not be it”

“he could be food for the wolves and wargs”

“their isn’t wolves anymore”

“I guess your right”

as if right on cue again master windu and master kenobi came running through the bush.

“master yoda we saw your ship crash. Are you all……..”

they could not finish their sentence because they saw the two other human looking creatures

“master yoda who are your new friends”

“legolas what is a yoda?”

“if I knew would I have this expression on my face”

“I guess not”

“he is not a yoda he is gollum”

well they gave each other the same look.

“what is a gollum?” they asked the two human looking creatures

“no when you are in our territory we ask the questions. What is a yoda?”

“this is a yoda”

“no that is a gollum”

“master windu what if they are many creatures that look like yoda on this planet”

“then we have a problem”

mace windu and master kinobi turned there heads back at these two creatures. they knew that they were going to have this argument for the longest time.

next one. "mistaken yoda"


----------

